# Internetfreigabe  nicht (WLan, Kabelnetz)



## Eisbaer (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo also als erstes hier mal eine kleine Zeichnung wie der betroffene Netzwerk Teil aufgebaut ist:







Also Computer 1 (WinXP Pro) bekommt über WLan eine Netzwerk verbindung zum Router und kann über den ins Internet. Computer 2 (Mac OS 10.2.8) soll über Computer 1 (per Netzwerkkabel verbunden) auch ins Internet, nun folgendes Problem. Wenn ich bei Computer 1 die Internet freigabe aktivieren will meckert Windows das es die IP 192.168.0.1 haben will. Die hat aber der Router. Ich habe schon versucht WLAN und Kabel Netzwerk auf Computer 1 zu überbrücken hat aber auch nichts geholfen. Desweiteren kommt ein anderes Problem wenn ich Computer 2 per Kabel an Computer 1 anschliesse, danach komm ich nicht mehr ins Internet jedenfalls teilweise. Mit TeamSpeak kann ich noch schön mit meinen freunden übers Internet reden, aber nicht mehr mit dem Browser surfen (Firefox 1.0).

Danke schonmal für die antworten.

MfG


----------



## savvo (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Bei Aktivierung der ICS will der Computer auf welchem man ICS aktiviert die Adresse 192.168.0.1. Vergib doch dem Router die Adresse 192.168.0.254 so hast du keine Probleme mit der Adressierung.


----------



## Eisbaer (22. Januar 2005)

Ok das könnte klappen, nur ist da noch das Problem, wenn ich Computer 2 per Kabel anschliesse das ich mit Computer 1 nur noch bedingt ins Internet komme bzw. gar nicht mehr. Wenn mir da jemmand Helfen könnte wäre das Super.

Danke


----------



## P1na (22. Januar 2005)

Du musst auf Computer 2 die IP von Computer 1 als Gateway eintragen und ausserdem muss Computer 1 "Routing" enabled werden. Prüf mal, ob das der Windows Assistent gemacht hat. Dazu gibt es btw auch Anleitungen von MS im Web (Wie wird's gemacht.... fangen die an,


----------



## P1na (22. Januar 2005)

... einen Link habe ich aber gerade nicht parat.

 Greetz
 Pina


----------



## Eisbaer (29. Januar 2005)

hmm Danke nochmal werd mal bei Microsoft schauen ob die was haben. Sorry die verspätung


----------

